# Hi! I am Cindy from Singapore.



## Cindy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have Tropidomantis tenera flying into my balcony at least once or twice a year and everytime I ended up keeping them as pets. Having the previous two die soon after, I was hesitant to keep the current adult until she laid an ooth for me.

I have been posting as a guest but decided that I should register myself instead. Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 17, 2008)

Well Hello Cindy from Singapor, Becky in OHIO USA welcomes you aboard! Hope you have lots of babies (mantis) that is! :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 18, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome! Glad to have you join.


----------



## mantidian (Jul 15, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hi everyone,I have Tropidomantis tenera flying into my balcony at least once or twice a year and everytime I ended up keeping them as pets. Having the previous two die soon after, I was hesitant to keep the current adult until she laid an ooth for me.
> 
> I have been posting as a guest but decided that I should register myself instead. Thanks for all the help so far!


Hey!

I'm from Singapore too.

i'm from HPPS.

I keep some mantids @ home :blink:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice to meet all you Singaporeans.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 17, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Nice to meet all you Singaporeans.


+1!!!


----------

